# Your cats can make me smile?



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven't been on here in a while because my husband and I have been going through some stressful RL issues with job layoffs and appliance breakdowns- just too many financial and ego hits all at once- to the point of ridiculousness. This week has been particularly bad and I was trying to stay positive by thinking about my cats' antics and some of the cats at the shelter. I'm just focusing on being grateful for the cats I know and how much care others have for them. So I'm calling out for anecdotes or pictures of cats that are guaranteed to be mood-lifters. So what do your cats do that will make you smile no matter what is bothering you?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Well, I don't know if it's uplifting.....but.... I plan my paycheck to the penny. THere's just never any leftover. I made some homemade refried beans for burritos for lunches for the week. I bought a jumbo pack of flour tortillas so I could make quesadillas for dinners with the extras..... Cheap meals to cover the entire week to last me until Tuesday's payday...... I got home from work last night and SOMEONE had opened the cabinet and pulled down the jumbo pack of flour tortillas. Did they eat the top 3? No. Did the eat the top 10? No. They ate part of every single flour tortilla. 36 tortillas had a big portion missing.....

To add insult to that injury then the aforementioned SOMEONE threw up wads of flour tortilla dough all over the carpeting.... a little in every room.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Well I'm always up for sharing a funny story or two about my goofball. My kitty Onyx is a very curious cat who likes to stick his nose (or paw or tail or anything else) wherever he finds something interesting. Today, I was petting him on my bed with my phone laying on the bed next to us, though my attention was focused on Onyx. When my phone buzzed to alert me of a new text, I reached for it, and a little paw shot out as if to stop me from paying attention to anything but his highness. I still looked at the phone, because I was expecting a text from my roommate, and Onyx decided that he wanted to get up close and personal with the phone, too, if it was interesting enough to make mommy's attention stray from him. He started sniffing and managed to turn on my bluetooth with his nose. Okay, that's cute, no big deal. But then he got up and actually stepped on my phone and promptly laid down on it. Now, Onyx is a big boy, so when he laid down, he completely covered up the phone, making it impossible for me to see what he had done on it. It wasn't until I heard a voice coming from underneath him that I realized he had called someone!

So, to make a long story short, my cat butt-dialed someone today.


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

LOL both those stories were great uplifters! MowMow-I feel a little guilty having smiled at your story but I really can relate to the pain of having budgeted so tightly and having a cat ruin the smart food plans I've made. We are the people who prioritize the beasts and sometimes they show us that we can't plan on anything. Vomiting in every room is of course- well just something that would horrify an non-cat person but all the cat people are just nodding.

Onyx- My cat's have never butt-dialed anyone that is hilarious! The worst they do is sit on my phone and block the subtitles on netflix simultaneously leaving me without electronic entertainment.


----------



## Onyx1250 (May 25, 2015)

Aww I'm glad his silliness could make you smile! I hope things improve for you soon~

If it helps, here is a picture of him being goofy that might also lift your spirits. High five... with my foot lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Several years ago, I received some roses (from someone here to cheer me up) and from the moment they arrived, Cleo adopted them. Seriously. She wouldn't let the twinz anywhere near them and here's the stink eye I got when I wanted to move them:


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

if these guys can't make me smile I you tube the cat hearding comercial..


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I love this pic. This was on a 'Cat Love Therapy' visit to an assisted living home. The lady in the photo had been talking about her former cat who she missed so badly but wasn't allowed to bring with her. And then it got to be her turn and little Noah crawled up and absolutely adopted her. For the rest of the visit, he stayed there.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Amelia would like you to come visit so she could make you smile with her constant silly kitten antics. Here she is...showing off her belly...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Marmoset, in rough times, I cheer up the same way you do. I pray this storm passes and the sun comes out for you soon as you deserve.

Look up my threads "Rags to Riches" and "A Cat and a Storm" – there are about 5 very uplifting stories there.

One I'm not sure if I posted already:

One night I was feeding the strays unusually late, it was after midnight. And all the street lights had gone out, there was a blackout. I was in a dark alley surrounded by bushes. There was no human around outside, or probably a block from me. Suddenly, I see a man and he starts coming straight up to me. I say in a quiet voice 'Stay right there'. He continues on towards me. I say 'Go away or I'll scream' and threaten him with the heavy metal spoon for serving the meat to the strays. He gets a couple feet from me, I inhale to scream and he says: "I don't want to scare you, we're just desperate to find our cat, look, my girlfriend is here'. (he calls her over). The young woman was blond and spoke only American English. Americans in my country are the big cat lovers and protectors. I put my spoon away. 

But I was still very angry that he'd approach me that way, so I said I couldn't help and to go away. He insisted and insisted and tried to show me a photo, taken the week before. He said his neighbor, a cat hater, had trapped his indoor-outdoor cat and thrown her in the midst of a huge park nearby. Now I was furious. What chances were there that the cat might show up at my feeding station of all places, from a park that runs along the two most crowded cities in the country?! 

'Go away immediately or I'll report you for not reporting your neighbor' I said between my teeth, took a split second glance at the photo over my shoulder and left. I laughed to myself because the cat's face was the same as my dear Hilda's, a stray extremely close to me whom I've cared for for years. At last, they left! That was uplifting to me! (I looked out for their lost cat for several weeks but, needless to say, never found her).

Another uplifting story, also connected to my stray Hilda:

I was very concerned in those times because Hilda had been acting strange. I was about to take her to the vet. She'd choose to eat away from me instead of on my lap as usual, at times she was aloof as if there wasn't a special bond between us or wouldn't respond to my call, which she normally does immediately by jumping on my lap. Sometimes I'd see a sad look in her eyes, but a very deep sadness that was totally uncharacterstic of her. The next minute she'd be out of her fugue and herself again, all happy to be with me. Something was very wrong. 

One night I was kneeling by her side in the middle of the sidewalk trying to persuade her to come sit on my lap on the park bench as usual, with zero success. 'Come on, Hilda, you know how you like it there with me' I said and pointed back at the bench, casting a quick glance at it. …Only to see Hilda sitting there happily, waiting for me to come join her!

I turned my head back - so who was this cat?! I dashed to the pocket of my feeding bag, where the man had shoved the paper slip with his phone number a few weeks before.

I had never seen a cat go from profound sadness to elation in a moment. Wish I'd recorded it, to show people who think cats have no emotions.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

tucker is such a little ladies man I should have named him Casanova or romeo! he loves the girl kitties and he always makes me smile the way he snuggles with them.



















and valentine always makes me smile the way she loves ella. I've never known a cat so tolerant of a toddler. in most of my pictures of ella, there is valentine. although I think she wants her bed back, lol;










my new baby sasha isn't quite so sure about this tiny human,

























I hope some of these made you smile


----------



## Sundown (Aug 11, 2014)

My cat once took a selfie.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

*Now, let's see...........who do I know that's good with Photoshop ?*



I'm not usually around this forum, but I dropped by earlier today and read through your thread. Gotta say that I think you now have lots of 'uplifters'.......some really sweet stuff that people offered up.

That picture above put the brakes on my scrolling through a news site a few minutes ago, but it immediately brought me a flashback of your post. Maybe, even tho' it ain't no cat, it might give you something. Hope so !


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's the Calillama











The ninja twinz fighting in slow motion













the infamous "never say "bite me" to your sister" picture











The "time to go on a diet" - never undress in front of your cat picture











and Cali saying "whazzzzzupppppp?"












and Cleo - bringing sexy back











and her Americat Idol audition


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Here's a picture of Jasper in box:








He was in there for a good hour yesterday. I love how the simplest things can amuse our feline companions.


----------

